# Mobile valet insurance question.....



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

How would a mobile valeter go about being covered to move a clients vehicle on the clients workplace car park into his shelter to carry out a valet or detail?

Would he be covered in the Public Liability insurance or would he need to have vehicle insurance to drive any vehicle? 

Bare in mind this would be in the car park of his clients workplace.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Public liability insurance only covers you for something like a member of the public tripping over your bucket, not for you driving their cars.

I'd suggest having a look at Tradex, from memory they do suitable cover...


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

As above, you will need something more along the lines of a full valeters policy with some kind of trade cover for moving and being in charge of the motor vehicle.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, Public Liability Insurance specifically excludes the movement of vehicles, so you will need to look to a motor trade policy to cover you to move customer's vehicles, even if just shunting them.

Bear in mind that they aren't cheap though, especially if you will be moving high value or sports/performance vehicles.


----------

